# [SOLVED] Cooling fans



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey all, 

Just wondering how the bitfenix spectre fans compare? They look half decent and come with the 3pin connector which is a plus. Noise isn't a real issue with me at this point in time.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cooling fans*

Hello Burto87,

I am not familiar with the bitfenix brand... I also don't know what is available down your way... But...

I like CoolerMaster fans for most of my stuff... They are relatively quiet and move enough air for most applications.

I also like the Antec Tri-Cools, although I think they have been changing their lines lately.

I prefer Thermaltake fans, the high RPM variety for my performance cooling... They get quite loud at high RPM, so I only use them with fan speed controllers.

As for the Bitfenix brand... I am reading a bunch of very mixed reviews, so I can't tell you either way.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers for your input. I was looking at the coolermaster fans as I have a cooler master case, however was finding it difficult to find a shop local enough to purchase both sets of fans (140mm and 120mm with green LEDs). Well since I wasn't smart enough to wait for a reply I already bought the fans and will let you know how they go once installed and tested.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cooling fans*

That would be great!


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

No worries. What free software is out there to change fan speeds? Or I'm thinking of just going into the bios and bumping all up to 100% and seeing noise levels etc and try different percentages?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cooling fans*

Your best bet is to use a fan-controller... I have seen too many fan-control sofwares either not work properly, or at all and cause problems in the long run.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Cooling fans*



GZ said:


> Your best bet is to use a fan-controller... I have seen too many fan-control sofwares either not work properly, or at all and cause problems in the long run.


As GZ said. Fan controller is your best bet. 

I am curious of those bitfenix spectre fans. Lot of good reviews.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

No worries, will look at speed controllers. Well I've seen the spectre pros and they look pretty sexy but the ones I bought are just the regular ones and hopefully they will be able to do the job


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm looking at the thermaltake xtuner it wireless fan controller. Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cooling fans*

That's the one with the remote, right???

Would you prefer a digital or analog speed control... I prefer analog, but that's just me...

I never was one for the bright flashy styling of the TT accessories... I prefer subdued...


Here are a few that I like.

Nice and simple, digital touch interface...
Newegg.com - NZXT Sentry-2 5.25" Touch Screen Fan Controller

Here is a simple, slide type analog input... 5 channels to control 5 fans.
Newegg.com - NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller w/ Five 30 watts Channels

Here is the one I am considering for myself...
Newegg.com - Scythe KM06-BK Kaze Master Flat Fan Control Unit

This one is multifunction... Card reader, fan controller, extra front USB ports... 
Newegg.com - AeroCool CoolPanel III Multi-functional panel


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice, they all look pretty cool. I just picked the cheapest one they had, I'll just be using it to test the fans out and see how they perform


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Cooling fans*

Ok, so i have installed my new bitfenix fans, 2 x 140mm BitFenix Spectre and 1x 120mm BitFenix Spectre with Green LED. So far with the 1400mm fans they seem to be running quiet with a speed of 1000rpm ± 10% (specs on box). However once I have installed my fan speed controller (next week sometime) I will be able to run them at 100%. 

Both varients of fans purchased are 3pin connectors (motherboard) but they dont come with a 4pin molex adapter. The 120mm fan with LED also comes with a 2pin cable to plug into the light pins on the motherboard but at the moment I have kept the grounding adapter plug in. The fans are made from Thermoplastic Crystalline Polymer (???) and have a Sickle Blade design with 9 blades. At this stage I am having issus with the 120mm fan as it does not seem to be spinning at the specified rate (1000rpm). Even when plugging in another molex into the PSU (Corsair HX 650W v2) Also the fan will sometimes not start, green LEDs still turn on but blades do not start rotating unless assisted. 

I have position one BitFenix 140mm fan on the top of the case as an exhaust fan with a stock cooler master 140mm fan next to it. The BitFenix fan is quieter however it does not seem to be spinning as fast and the Cooler Master fan is still pushing out more air. 

I will have to wait until I have connected fans to the fan speed controller to give a more accurate review of these fans.

Box Specifications:
Dimentions: 140x140x25mm
Voltage: 12VDC (9-13.2V)
Current: 0.10A ± 10% 
Speed: 1000RPM ±10%
Air Flow: 47.7CFM ±10%
Air Pressure: 0.60mmH2O
Noise: <20dB(A)
Bearing type: Fluid Dynamic Bearings (FDB)


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Upon vigorous testing of my BitFenix Spectre 120mm fan with green LED I have concluded that there is a manufacturing problem with this product. Will take back to the store for an exchange and hopefully this little sucker will provide to be a good intake fan to push cool air over my RAM on its way to my Cooler Master V8 CPU cooler


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cooling fans*

I am sorry to hear that... What RPM was the 12cm fan running at?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Umm no idea, might plug straight into mobo and have a looksie. Will post results shortly


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, after checking it all out rpm for the fan was between 212rpm and maxed out at 235rpm


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cooling fans*

Yes... That is absolutely nowhere near the 1000rpm... I think you may have a defective fan!


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol I think you're being generous with the "absolutely nowhere near" haha. Yeah have already initiated the RMA with the vendor. Will hopefully get a new fan. Was disappointed, I did so well cable tying it into place too.









The top fan


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cooling fans*

Never was a big fan of the LED fans... But I do see their appeal.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol yes it does look pretty haha


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Cooling fans*

your probaly already aware olf this but just in case, make sure you have more air going out then in.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, I have 2-3 intake with 3 exhaust. 2 exhaust on the top with the stock exhaust on the back and one I take on the front and one on the bottom and one fan which is getting RMA'd will be intake on front in the drive bays


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Cooling fans*

Sorry to hear about the fan  pretty rotten luck. What case do you have?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I know, but I'm getting it RMA'd so it's all good. I got the Cooler Master CM690 II Advance Nvidia edition


----------

